# laparoscopic assisted ileocolic resection



## codedog (Sep 13, 2016)

Need help. Anyone ever code a laparoscopic assisted ilecolic resection and repair of ileoileal fistula ?Looking at 44205, but what about the fistula ? Please help 

Thanks


----------



## cpc2007 (Sep 19, 2016)

Was the lap assisted ileocolic resection performed to treat the fistula (e.g., was the ileoileal fistula treated by resecting the ileum and the colon)?  Or was the ileoileal fistula more proximal in the ileum and separate from the resection?  Per NCCI guidelines in chapter 6 of the NCCI policy manual, if excision of intestines is required to treat a fistula, the excision is not separately reportable from the fistula takedown/repair code.  CPT 44205 is the typical code for a lap assisted ileocolic resection w/anastomosis between the ileum and the remaining colon, but if this resection was performed to treat the fistula, that could change your coding.  Maybe post an excerpt from the body of the op note (removing patient and physician info of course) so we can get a better idea of the location of the fistula and the intent of the ileocolic resection .


----------

